# The hazel experiment continues....



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

Last year I made a post re planting 3 hazel trees as an experiment for eventual coppicing so I could have my own stick supply.

Well, they have survived the Aussie winter (a cold one by our standards but nothing like you northerners experience) and

an absolute lack of care and attention. As the pics show I have three leafy trees again.

They are very hardy.

Anyway, still a long, long way to go but the first hurdle jumped successfully...

BTW these pics are a couple of weeks old so much more foliage now...


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Hop you are successful.


----------



## Black Thorn (Dec 8, 2014)

Think you may have a long wait.....the shanks you need will be growing from the base of a full grown tree after coppicing .
Still , something to look forward to.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

admire you patience. its going to take some time


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

It may take some time but you have a start.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Looks like a good start. I think you might get some usable sticks after only a few years.

Funny how the grass is always greener. Australia is home to some truly amazing hardwoods that I would love easier access to and you're growing a British favorite.

Rodney


----------



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks All,

Yep it's a patience game. Planning to retire in 3 years and possibly move - I'll be taking them with me bet your life!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Not only will you get some good shanks of it but it will attract wildlife


----------

